# restuffing seat



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

how hard would it be to replace just the cushion in the lower portion of a mk3 seat. Mines definatley seen better days


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: restuffing seat (j.Connor)*

I haven't pulled apart many MkIII seats but if they are anything like the MkI seats they will have plenty of hog rings in them to hold the upholstery to the frame. The foam bolsters are still available for the MkI's (somewhat) so they should be avail. for yours. An upholstery shop could do all of this for you too, of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: restuffing seat (4Rings)*

I just got new seat bottom cushions for my 84 Cab. I'll be doing a switchover, along with seat heaters, in the next week or so. I'll post pictures in a new thread.
Later,
Bryan


----------



## markbatho (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: restuffing seat (Bryan J)*

I took apart a Mk II seat and it was pretty easy. I had an old pass seat w/ a good left side bolster. I cut out the old wrecked bolster and just jammed in the other one and it cane out perfect. Use Zip Ties to put the seat together.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: restuffing seat (markbatho)*

I had the same revelation about zip ties instead of hog rings the last time I pulled apart a MkI GTI seat.


----------

